# Custom Honey Labels



## PeteBridwell (Nov 10, 2010)

What perfect timing...

For the past few days I've been trying to figure out what I'm going to do for labels and just happened to see Anne's post on here. I visited her website, got some thoughts in my head, then sent her an email with my idea. Within a few minutes she had already emailed me back and we began putting our thoughts together. By the end of the afternoon we had worked up a label that I was very happy with. Anne is such a pleasure to work with; I can't wait to run out of labels or change bottle sizes so I can work with her again. Thanks Anne, you're great.

Pete


----------

